# Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for Rei)



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rei is having difficulties posting to the board and asked me to post this question for her:

*I just received a call from the breeder letting me know that the puppies are ready for pick up THIS Friday and Saturday. At 7 weeks of age. She informed me they are definitely ready to go home and they have done temperament tests and already determined which one is mine. All puppies have been microchipped and will receive their vaccinations this week prior to going home.

Now, I trust them very much and understand they know what they're doing, but I thought I had seen many members of this forum STRONGLY discourage people from taking home puppies at 7 weeks old and younger. I did some reading and saw that others actually say there are studies proving 7 weeks is the ideal time for a puppy to go, as they are more eager to please, quicker to bond, and more confident and less fearful. Plus, there will be more time to socialize the pup at that critical point in their life. The more I read and thought about it, the less it seems like a terrible idea. Of course, I have never had a dog before and have such little experience and knowledge.

I would love nothing more than to take a puppy home in 3 days (!!!), but I don't want to get emotional and rash and do something stupid. 

Advice, please?*


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Most will say that the seventh week is important as the pups will teach each other bite inhibition. But, seeing as how the rest of the pups will probably be taken by their respective owners at seven weeks (which would leave your pup alone), I'd recommend picking the pup up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html
This sight says that the ideal time is 49 days, and this one is the same: http://www.vonfalconer.com/puppy.html
We got Onyx at 7 weeks and by that time there were only 2 other pups left out of 9 (It was Christmastime so the new owners wanted them before the holiday hit) I think they all left the same day.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The pup that I got from Ray (in 1979) I brought home at 7 weeks. She is the best dog I have ever had.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We picked up our girl at 7 weeks and she's doing great. The last dog I had we picked up at 10 weeks and it was nice because he could hold his bladder longer, other than that not much difference in bonding, etc.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have seen dogs brought home at 5 weeks from some BYBs. It is common for dogs to leave home at 6 weeks from most people around here. I prefer them to stay until 7. My latest pup came home at 6 weeks due to family illness. The owner/breeder found out she has cancer in her kidneys and has to take a trip across country for treatment. It was earlier than I liked but he housetrained on day 2 and crate trained on day 2. I started bringing him around people right away and so far it seems to be fine. He is now almost 10 weeks old and acts a lot older compared to some other pups I have raised.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

My newest addition was supposed to be picked up at 7 weeks, but I couldn't get there to pick him up until closer to 8 weeks, the other pups had gone to their homes, but the breeder was keeping a pup, so they were still together. I personally think 7 weeks is ok, as I have seen a lot of pups do well, but nothing younger than that!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

7 weeks is fine. Ray knows what he is doing. Probably more than the combine wisdom of the board x 100. He surely knows tons more than I do!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

The reason people are encouraged to not pick up pups until 8-10 weeks is because the interaction with the littermates and dam is a really important part of development that can't really be imitated by any other scenario. Since puppies develop the major part of their personality by the time they're 12-16 weeks of age, having a good solid bite inhibition and puppy interaction is valuable.

But if the rest of the pups are leaving at 7 weeks, it kind of defeats the purpose of leaving the pup there for litter socialization. I always wonder about breeders who are in a hurry to send off their pups - have they started the leash training, the crate training, the traveling in crates, and the handling (nail clipping, brushing, teeth and ear cleaning) that a good breeder provides, or are they in a hurry to get rid of the pups so that they don't have to mess with all of that? If this breeder has provided all of the proper handling that a good breeder should by the age of seven weeks, then maybe it's fine. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

perhaps some of the other puppy buyers are hesitant as well and not all of them will jump on the chance to take their pup early. personally i would opt to pick my puppy up last. some of the other new owners may not be prepared to bring a pup home this weekend and are waiting until the following weekend - i would at least inquire about it. staying with half the litter is better than non in my opinion.

i have to say it makes me a little uncomfortable to see "never ever EVER take a pup before 8 weeks" in one post... then see that it is now approved in a different post







(of course the posters may or may not be the same)

Ray seems very respected, and obviously knows what he's doing, so if he feels personally that this particular litter is ready, then so be it. i'm assuming this isnt the norm for him.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

I do not recall ever posting that one absolutely had to wait until 8 weeks to take a pup home. This is a lot like other topics here - opinion varies. There is philosophy that has 7 weeks (rather than 8) as ideal.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereI do not recall ever posting that one absolutely had to wait until 8 weeks to take a pup home.





> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder(of course the posters may or <u>may not</u> be the same)


i was speaking very generally, but i'll clarify:

_of course the posters may or may not be the same in each of the threads i'm paying reference to._


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

This is OLD info.... however the research done @ Bar Harbor early in the Seeing Eye program suggested that 7 weeks was the ideal time to place puppies in their new environment. Pups from the same litter were placed @ various ages having been scored on their seeing eye pretesting as about equal... those placed younger became guide dogs less often than those @ 7 weeks. Those retained over 10 weeks also had a lower success rate than those placed @ 7-8 weeks. 

This of course was assuming that the pups were placed in proper foster homes where training, socialization etc were all continued. They theorized that pups suffer a slight trauma in being weaned by the mom dog at that age, and placing @ the same time meant that they only had to recover once, rather than adjust to the weaning trauma, then again to a new environment.

New Knowledge of Dog Behavior by Clarence Pfaffenberger an OLD book, but one I learned a lot from.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

I wouldn't consider puppies in a service dog program as a good example. Most of those programs require the pup to be with the raiser 24/7.

While that is ideal and dogs in general would be much better off if it always happened, most pet homes will NOT be able to do that.

It all comes down to two things:

1. Is the breeder going to be DOING something with the pups or will they just sit in a kennel until picked up?

2. Is the new owner able to be with the pup for the majority of the day that first week or two and commit to taking them out to socialize?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderperhaps some of the other puppy buyers are hesitant as well and not all of them will jump on the chance to take their pup early. personally i would opt to pick my puppy up last. some of the other new owners may not be prepared to bring a pup home this weekend and are waiting until the following weekend - i would at least inquire about it. staying with half the litter is better than non in my opinion.
> 
> i have to say it makes me a little uncomfortable to see "never ever EVER take a pup before 8 weeks" in one post... then see that it is now approved in a different post
> 
> ...


I know what your saying here.This is a first I can remember that the OP isn't being jumped on for thinking about less than 8 weeks.I guess it depends on who you are.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

lol, I have to admit, I was fully prepared for some bashing and serious scolding. I think it's because a lot of members here actually know the breeder and know his practices are ethical and reputable.

I will be away at school from 7:10-2:40, but during that time my mom is home and will be able to supervise and exercise the pup. I have arranged for the puppy to come to school with me for a brief period of time, to an old folk's gathering, to a nearby elementary school, and "socialization parties" with friends and their family.

I am completely confidant ray knows what he is doing, but i am just one of those "better safe than sorry" kind of people, and after seeing so many telling others that under 8 weeks is a bad idea, i wanted to get more opinions.

I'll call and ask, but I think it was mentioned almost all pups will be leaving at 7 weeks.

thanks again to Cassidy's Mom for helping me out! I'm on a different computer (at school) now and am able to post.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Check your state laws, here in Florida, any dog being sold has to be 8 wks of age. It's against the law any earlier.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

I checked - there are no laws in Oregon regarding the age of the puppy when sold.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Until the pup has all the shots be careful where you take your pup. Watch places where dogs may have been that might be carrying Parvo.

My first GSD was a special care I got a 5 weeks, I have to say that was a huge challenge. I think 7 weeks is managable. 

Val


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Connecticut passed a law a number of years back which prohibits pups under 8 weeks to be delivered across state lines unless traveling with the mother. This was done to quash the Puppy mill shipments of pups 4 weeks old or so thru and to the state. A truck/trailer was stopped On the interstate which was crammed full of very young pups. many were sick, several were dead, most were without food or water and had no way to avoid sleeping in soiled crates. I was very willing to hold onto my own pups for the extra week to stop this practice in the state... 

As Lauri above comments. It depends on what the breeder is doing with the pups during the week 7-8th week. If they take each pup out of the kennels daily, or several times a day and provide individual stimulation and conditioning to the environment. Or leave the entire litter sitting in a kennel or brood box area learning nothing. If it's the latter, I'd rather have my pup home... but if they work with the pup then waiting til 8 weeks is fine.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

The first dog I ever got was 7 weeks old when we brought her home (Norwegian Elkhound). She was a WONDERFUL dog. The second dog we had (another Elkhound) was only 5 weeks old when we brought him home. Little did we know we were dealing with a BYB, and although my dad was very hesitant about bringing one home so young, he didn't really trust the guy to save the pup that we really wanted. He ended up being a decent dog, but we should NOT have taken him that soon. He was always aggressive towards other dogs, and never the most social creature. We had trouble with him growling at us and guarding his food/toys as a pup. We were able to break him of that, but he always guarded bones and chews. He housetrained quickly though.

Most of my other dogs were brought home after 8 weeks. Shelby was 16 weeks, and she was somewhat difficult to train. The pup I have now, Rocky, I brought home just after 7 weeks. He has been 
AWESOME! Sometimes he barks at other dogs (we're working on it), but I think that is more of a learned behavior from Shelby, and doesn't have anything to do with him coming home at 7 weeks. 

So...I'd say the optimum time would be between 7 & 9 weeks. I will NEVER take a dog home prior to 7 weeks again.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

thanks so much for the replies everyone... looks like I'm bringing my puppy home this SATURDAY!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Cool!!









I have heard several difference about age. Day 49 or 7 weeks is when the puppies brain has fully developed (not to be confused with maturity) so developmentally 7 weeks should be okay. 

Emotionlly many say mom and littermates teach bite inhibition between 6 and 8 weeks of age. So is 8 weeks better?

Generally speaking the first fear period hits between 8 and 10 weeks and having pup transported or uprooted in the fear period can have a negative impact.

So I would say anytime between 7 and 10 weeks is okay. 

Have fun with Trent and we will expect pictures!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Trent will be 50 days old and depending on what time of day he was born and when he is picked up may be closer to 51 days. 

My Kayos came home at 53 days.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

I got both of my Cairns at 7 weeks, they are perfectly fine. 

I got Dozer at 10 weeks but that is because he was actually on hold for a breeder in Michigan, one of his testicles never dropped so he would not have been good for breeding. They had decided to wait until 10 weeks and if it did not drop he was mine. If he was not on hold I probably would have taken him at 7 weeks. I am very glad he did not "drop the ball" because he would have been shipped off and breeding now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

So, say if you are having a pup flown to you, what age would be best? 7 weeks or after the first fear period ends @11 weeks? I would think that 7 weeks before the fear stage hit would be better than waiting it out. I'd like to hear what breeders do when the ship pups. I would think the shipping would be traumatic enough, but when they are vulnerable w/fear stage, do they recover fine, does it just comes down to nerves/temperament?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

I am so excited! I can't believe how fast everything has happened. I have arranged to drive over to pick him up on Saturday at 12:30. I'll definitely be taking TONS of pictures!

I would prefer to have done it tomorrow (Friday), but we don't have a car available to us. I suppose I could last the extra day...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Can't wait for the pic'c! Get ready for some sleepless nights...may as well sleep til you get to pick him up!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Jane,

I thought that it was an "airline" rule that puppies had to be at LEAST 8 weeks to be shipped? (I could very well be wrong, I have never shipped one.) Besides, all it would take is for the shipper to lie!
I know plenty of people that have had 8 week old puppies shipped to them and they have been fine mentally.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Tracy is 100% correct - pups must be 8 weeks to ship.

We keep puppies until after 8 weeks for proper selection.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Bringing puppies home at 7 weeks (posting for*

Thanks for the replies!


----------

